# Wilderness Ride, 13' 250$



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

As title says. Older model. Is this a deal? Do older models have problems?
Thanks


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Older Ride..*

Look at the bottom of it. My buddy has one and it has had no problems. 

Where is the $250 boat located


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Couldn't be but so old>Only been out about 3 years.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks.
It was gone....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

there was an old model of the RIDE... and it was a barge, this is probably what you saw advertised, its not the RIDE 135s you see today.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Get it DHL. im also gonna email you my advice since somebodys probably gonna delete this comment too:--|


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The old Ride was made with holders or cradles if you will for scuba tanks. It was a trihull and was very very nice for the time bout 13, 14 years ago I believe. It was one of the first SOT's and @ the time it was the stuff. That model, was the one that turned me on to Wilderness Systems, my buddie Rich had one and my good friend Greg (Puppy Mullet) still has one. The older ride was narrower and more like the tarpon series just with a different hull, it is and was a quick boat, most likley faster than the new ride, which is very wide....because its narrow its not as stable but it handles the surf real real good..... 250 is going rate for that boat ...Great Boat... IMHO... JAM


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Still keepinng my eyes open...
Cheers for the info JAM, nice to see you here again.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

do you have a photo?


----------

